# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Book Club >  >  Lucid Dreaming Book Club Voting Booth (November-December)

## Hilary

Lucid Dreaming Book Club Voting Booth (November-December)

Hello, please use this thread to vote for the next selection in our Lucid Dreaming Book Club.

To make suggestions for future votes, please use this thread: https://www.dreamviews.com/general-l...ggestions.html

Suggestions for the upcoming month:

1. Are You Dreaming?: Exploring Lucid Dreams: A Comprehensive Guide by Daniel Love (Lang)
2. Awakening the Mind: A Guide to Harnessing the Power of Your Brainwaves by Anna Wise (michael79)
3. Lucid Dreaming: Gateway to the Inner Self by Robert Waggoner (EddieDean)
4. The WILD Way To Lucid Dreaming: Lucid Dreaming On Demand by Slider (MoonageDaydream)
5. Mindful Dreaming - A Practical Guide for Emotional Healing Through Transformative Mythic Journeys by David Gordon (Occipitalred)
6. Oneironauticus by Peter A. Luber AKA SAGEOUS! (Occipitalred)
7. Party Line by Peter A. Luber AKA SAGEOUS! (Occipitalred)
8. Subspaces by Peter A. Luber AKA SAGEOUS! (Occipitalred)
9. Simply Pay Attention by Peter A. Luber AKA SAGEOUS! (Occipitalred)
10. Inner Work: Using Dreams and Active Imagination for Personal Growth by Robert Johnson (nautilus)
11. Dictionary for Dreamers (vol. 1) by Tom Chetwynd (DarkestDarkness)
12. The Mind Illuminated: A Complete Meditation Guide Integrating Buddhist Wisdom and Brain Science by Culadasa (John Yates), Matthew Immergut, & Jeremy Graves (FryingMan)

Books already read by the book club!:

The Tibetan Yogas of Dream and Sleep by Tenzin Wangyal
Illusions: The Adventures of a Reluctant Messiah by Richard Bach (Sageous)
Exploring the world of Lucid Dreaming by Stephen LaBerge & Howard Rheingold (MoonageDaydream)

You have 1 vote, I ask that it is not your own suggestion. Good luck!

Please use the poll, and feel free to share your vote in the reply section as well, if you feel like it.


*Vote ends in 7 days on October 31st, 2020.*

----------

